# [APACHE] test (enfin résolu)

## lospericos_99

un petit test pour voir si ça marche de chez vous?

http://lagalerie.dyndns.org/

Merci  :Shocked: Last edited by lospericos_99 on Thu Aug 12, 2004 4:39 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## robinhood

ping http://lagalerie.dyndns.org/

ping: unknown host http://lagalerie.dyndns.org/

rien chez moi, j'ai un time out sur firefox

----------

## lospericos_99

c'est désespérant, merci, j'abandonne   :Sad: 

Adieu APACHE...

----------

## robinhood

passe moi ton ip, ça peut venir de dyndns

----------

## lospericos_99

81.62.241.109

ip dynamic

----------

## robinhood

niet.

```
PING 81.62.241.109 (81.62.241.109) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 81.62.241.109: icmp_seq=1 ttl=50 time=89.0 ms

64 bytes from 81.62.241.109: icmp_seq=2 ttl=50 time=85.5 ms

64 bytes from 81.62.241.109: icmp_seq=3 ttl=50 time=88.4 ms

64 bytes from 81.62.241.109: icmp_seq=4 ttl=50 time=88.0 ms

--- 81.62.241.109 ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3002ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 85.528/87.771/89.026/1.355 ms

robin@ubik ~ $ nmap 81.62.241.109

Starting nmap 3.55 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2004-08-10 22:54 CEST

Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -P0

Nmap run completed -- 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 24.022 seconds

robin@ubik ~ $ 
```

et firefox te trouve pas.

----------

## lospericos_99

pourtant l'adresse a bien répondu???

dans ma config sur dyndns.org j'ai

```
lagalerie.dyndns.org

IP in Database/DNS: 192.168.1.2 

New IP Address: 81.62.241.109
```

N'y a t'il pas une erreur!!!

Avec nmap j'ai

```
nmap 81.62.241.109

Starting nmap 3.50 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2004-08-10 23:13 CEST

Interesting ports on 109.241.62.81.cust.bluewin.ch (81.62.241.109):

(The 1657 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: closed)

PORT   STATE    SERVICE

23/tcp filtered telnet

80/tcp filtered http

Nmap run completed -- 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 6.742 seconds

```

----------

## robinhood

tu n'as pas de port ouvert sur l'ip 81.62.241.109

```

robin@ubik ~ $ ping lagalerie.dyndns.org/

ping: unknown host lagalerie.dyndns.org/
```

par contre, a priori, j'aurai attendu IP in Database/DNS: 81.62.241.109 (ça parrait logique, mais je suis pas sûr)

mais ça ne vas pas pour autant t'ouvrir un port.

----------

## robinhood

```
robin@ubik ~ $ nmap -P0 81.62.241.109  

Starting nmap 3.55 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2004-08-10 23:15 CEST

Interesting ports on 109.241.62.81.cust.bluewin.ch (81.62.241.109):

(The 1657 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: closed)

PORT    STATE    SERVICE

23/tcp  filtered telnet

80/tcp  filtered http

135/tcp filtered msrpc

Nmap run completed -- 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 19.624 seconds
```

t'es derriere un firewall.

----------

## moon69

ya de grande chance!

tu as du bloquer le ping

fait un iptables -L -v -n

----------

## robinhood

```
robin@ubik ~ $ ping lagalerie.dyndns.org 

PING lagalerie.dyndns.org (81.62.241.109) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 109.241.62.81.cust.bluewin.ch (81.62.241.109): icmp_seq=1 ttl=50 time=91.6 ms

64 bytes from 109.241.62.81.cust.bluewin.ch (81.62.241.109): icmp_seq=2 ttl=50 time=90.6 ms

64 bytes from 109.241.62.81.cust.bluewin.ch (81.62.241.109): icmp_seq=3 ttl=50 time=93.2 ms

64 bytes from 109.241.62.81.cust.bluewin.ch (81.62.241.109): icmp_seq=4 ttl=50 time=89.6 ms

--- lagalerie.dyndns.org ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3003ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 89.633/91.312/93.289/1.392 ms

```

la ça passe (j'avais mis un / malheureux)

----------

## lospericos_99

dabord

```
emerge iptables
```

  :Laughing: 

----------

## lospericos_99

voilà le résultat

```
bash-2.05b# iptables -L -v -n

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 20107 packets, 7943K bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT 0 packets, 0 bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 18410 packets, 4844K bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

```

----------

## robinhood

tu te connecte comment au net ? j'ai le souvenir que rp-pppoe peut faire du filtrage de lui meme, a tout hasard.

----------

## lospericos_99

en ethernet le modem un netopia adsl connecté sur un hub rj45 et le serveur via eth0 connecté au hub en rj45 aussi.

----------

## robinhood

si tu n'as besoin de firewall refais un adsl-setup en supprimant toute option de firewall/filtrage.

ou 

FIREWALL=NONE dans /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf

sinon ton modem, fait peut etre office de firewall.Last edited by robinhood on Tue Aug 10, 2004 9:56 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lospericos_99

j'abandonne pour ce soir, demain métro boulot gentoo dodo.

Merci de votre aide, je reste à l'écoute pour trouver une soluce   :Wink: 

----------

## boing

ton modem, c'est pas plutôt un routeur ??

sur le site d'utopia, j'vois que de ça, ou au moins des modems-passerelles (avec DHCP en prime) ...

parce que si c'est ce que je pense être, alors ton adresse pointe sur le modem, et ton modem route pas sur ton serveur, donc les paquets entrants sont silencieusements ignorés par le modem

faudrait que tu revois la config de ton modem (il doit avoir un mini serveur web dedans pour la config, je présume) et lui dire de router les connexions entrantes sur le port 80 vers ton serveur

----------

## lospericos_99

voilà mon modem est un netopia cayman 3300 series, je n'ai pas utilisé adsl-setup j'ai juste configuré monf fichier /etc/conf.d/net en ip fixe (192.168.1.2) et ma passerelle (192.168.1.1) et j'ai accès au net, sinon je n'ai pas de dossier /etc/ppp/, dois-je refaire ma config avec adsl-setup?

Je vais voir la config du modem et vous tiens au courant   :Arrow: 

voilà la config que j'ai du modem (routeur)

Cayman Model 3341 DSL USB

Running Cayman SOC OS version 6.3.0 (build R9)

Multimode ADSL Capable

(Admin completed login: Full Read/Write access)

Serial number 10206116, CPU ARM940T, Product ID 1205

Uptime 00:00:58:22

Date THU AUG 12 14:00:29 2004

Available features:

Feature                    Mode       Expiration                    Notes

-------------------------- ---------- ----------------------------- ------------

ATM VCCs                   Keyed      None                          Limit: 1

PPPoE Sessions             Keyed      None                          Limit: 1

Concurrent WAN Users       Keyed      None                          Unlimited

FREE LIST:

  num     addr      size

  --- ---------- ----------

    1   0xcc5384         28

    2   0xeafe60         56

    3   0xcc525c         68

    4   0xeac47c         28

    5   0xcc46fc       1628

    6   0xccf180         36

    7   0xeac348        244

    8   0xcc5520        104

    9   0xcc58e4        676

   10   0xeacab4        104

   11   0xead050        208

   12   0xeacb54        156

   13   0xcce458       2304

   14   0xcc55c0        756

   15   0xcc542c        156

   16   0xeac4f8       1404

   17   0xcc43e8        744

   18   0xe9d994         24

   19   0xead020         20

   20   0xe9dbdc         24

   21   0xe9dccc         24

   22   0xe9dec8         24

   23   0xe9dfdc         24

   24   0xead130        648

   25   0xe9d6d4        376

   26   0xeafe20         40

   27   0xeac008        464

   28   0xac8a58    2062888

SUMMARY:

 status   bytes    blocks   avg block  max block

 ------ --------- -------- ---------- ----------

current

   free   2073256       28      74044   2062888

  alloc   2020072     4404        458        -

cumulative

  alloc   3523180    23223        151        -

Ethernet Driver Statistics - Device Number 0

Ethernet Link UP 

Ethernet Link Speed 100 

Ethernet Receiver ( Upstream ) 

Total good frames         5972

Total bytes received    760972

Total errors                 0

Total UCast frames        5280

Total MCast frames         692

Total discard frames         0

Ethernet Transmitter ( Downstream ) 

Total bytes sent       2507760

Total errors                 0

Total UCast frames        4701

Total MCast frames           0

Total discard frames         0

ADSL Line State:        Up

ADSL Startup Attempts:  1

ADSL Modulation:        DMT

Datapump Version:       3.11

                        Downstream  Upstream

                        ----------  ----------

SNR Margin:                   40.4        31.0 dB

Line Attenuation:             20.4        13.0 dB

Errored Seconds:                 1           2

Loss of Signal:                  0           0

Loss of Frame:                   0           0

CRC Errors:                      1           2

Data Rate:                     768         128

ATM port status    : Up

Rx data rate (bps) : 768

Tx data rate (bps) : 128

ATM Virtual Circuits:

VCC #  Type  VPI   VCI   Encapsulation

-----  ----  ---  -----  --------------------------

  1     PVC    8     35   PPP over Ethernet (LLC/SNAP encapsulation)

ATM Circuit Statistics:

  Rx Frames     :      43138           Tx Frames     :      12396

  Rx Octets     :    2286314           Tx Octets     :     656988

  Rx Errors     :          0           Tx Errors     :          0

  Rx Discards   :          0           Tx Discards   :          0

  No Rx Buffers :          0           Tx Queue Full :          0

IP interfaces:

ENET (10/100BT-LAN): ( up broadcast default rip-receive v1 )

  inet 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255

  physical address 00:00:C5:9B:BB:A4 mtu 1500

PPP (pppoe/vcc1): ( up address-mapping broadcast admin-disabled default rip-receive v1 )

  inet 83.77.125.19 peer-address 83.77.112.1

  physical address 00:00:C5:9B:BB:A5 mtu 1492

ROUTE NET TABLE

destination      gateway              flags  Refcnt  Use           Interface

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

0.0.0.0          83.77.112.1          3      0       28            ppp1

192.168.1.0      192.168.1.1          101    1       0             br0

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

ROUTE HOST TABLE

destination      gateway              flags  Refcnt  Use           Interface

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

83.77.112.1      83.77.125.19         5      2       2382          ppp1

127.0.0.1        127.0.0.1            5      0       0             lo0

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ethernet IP ARP table:

LINK LEVEL ARP TABLE

destination      gateway            flags  Refcnt  Use           Interface

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

192.168.1.3      00:03:0d:06:a5:cd    405    13      4464          br0

192.168.1.35     00:50:ba:bd:8c:8f    405    1       179           br0

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alias Address: 83.77.125.19

BRDG Interfaces:

BRDG Unit 0:

ENET (mac): (up) physical addr 00-00-c5-9b-bb-a4

ENET (ui): (up) physical addr 00-00-c5-9b-bb-a4

max_tbl_size=128

currt_tbl_size=01

*********************************************

************** BRDG_addr_table **************

*********************************************

     |         mac         |  port |  timer  |

#000    00 03 0d 06 a5 cd      13829916      100 

The number of WAN users is unlimited.

When the number of WAN users is unlimited, this information

is not available.

DHCP: No Lease for client on interface 0

DHCP server lease table:

IP Address       Hardware Address  Status     Timeout  

                                             (dd:hh:mm:ss)

192.168.1.35     00-50-ba-bd-8c-8f Active     01:00:00:00

ppp1

        LCP Stats

                LCP phase                       NETWORK

                LCP state                       OPENED

                passive                         OFF

                silent                          OFF

                restart                         OFF

                mru                             1492

                mtu                             1492

                async map                       0xffffffff

                local magic number              0x105f68

                protocol field compression      OFF

                addr/ctrl field compression     OFF

                lcp echo timer                  ON

                lcp echos pending               0

                lcp echo number                 140

                lcp echo interval               10

                lcp echo fails                  6

        IPCP Stats

                IPCP state                      OPENED

                local IP address                83.77.125.19

                remote IP address               83.77.112.1

                vj compression protocol         OFF

        PAP Stats

                client PAP state                CLOSED

                server PAP state                CLOSED

        CHAP Stats

                client CHAP state               OPEN

                server CHAP state               CLOSED

PPPoE information for PPP(1) running over ENET:

   Session State                   : PPPoE session is active

   Host Uniq                       : 00-00-c5-9b-bb-a5

   Server Mac Address              : 00-03-6b-a8-aa-b7

   Session ID                      : Ox10eb

No crash dump information is available

Message Log:

00:00:00:04 L5  Ethernet Device 0 Detected

00:00:00:04 L5  ATM: Detected

00:00:00:04 L5  ATM: Setting up vcc0, VPI=8, VCI=35

00:00:00:04 L5  NAPT is enabled

00:00:00:05 L5  Initialized NAPT.

00:00:00:05 L5  LIC: No licenses found in flash

00:00:00:05 L4  BR: Using saved configuration options

00:00:00:05 L4  BR: Cayman SOC OS version 6.3.0 (build R9)

00:00:00:05 L4  BR: Cayman-3000/10206116 (Cayman-3000, rev 1), PID 1205

00:00:00:05 L4  BR: last install status: (none available)

00:00:00:05 L4  BR: memory sizes - 2048K Flash, 8192K RAM

00:00:00:05 L5  BR: Starting kernel

00:00:00:05 L5  AAL5: initializing service

00:00:00:05 L4  ATM: Waiting for PHY layer to come up

00:00:00:05 L5  POE: Initializing PPP over Ethernet service

00:00:00:05 L4  POE: Binding to Ethernet (ether/vcc1)

00:00:00:05 L5  BRDG: Bridging from one WAN port to another is disabled

00:00:00:05 L5  BRDG: Configuring port (10/100BT-LAN)

00:00:00:05 L5  BRDG: Configuring port (USB)

00:00:00:05 L5  BRDG: Initialization complete

00:00:00:05 L4  IP: Routing between WAN ports is disabled

00:00:00:05 L4  IP: IPSec client pass through is enabled

00:00:00:05 L4  IP: Address mapping enabled on interface PPP (pppoe/vcc1)

00:00:00:05 L5  IP: Adding default gateway over PPP (pppoe/vcc1)

00:00:00:05 L5  IP: Initialization complete

00:00:00:05 L5  PPP: PPP (pppoe/vcc1) binding to PPPoE

00:00:00:05 L5  PPP: PPP (pppoe/vcc1) Port listening for incoming PPP connection requests

00:00:00:05 L5  BRDG: (10/100BT-LAN) Port Physical Link Active

00:00:00:05 L5  IP: (10/100BT-LAN) Ethernet Physical Link Active

00:00:00:05 L5  IP: (10/100BT-LAN) IP Protocol Up

00:00:00:05 L5  RIP: initializing

00:00:00:05 L5  DHCP: Initializing Service

00:00:00:05 L5  DHCP: Setup Server On UDP Port 67

00:00:00:05 L5  DNS: initializing service

00:00:00:05 L4  DNS: nameserver address is 0.0.0.0

00:00:00:05 L5  HB: heartbeat service initializing

00:00:00:05 L5  HB: heartbeat option disabled

00:00:00:05 L5  HTTP: Starting AllegroTask

00:00:00:05 L5  SNMP: initializing service over UDP

00:00:00:05 L5  DIA: Diagnostics service initializing

00:00:00:05 L4  All services initialized, starting Scheduler

00:00:00:05 L5  HTTP: AllegroTaskInit succeeds

00:00:00:53 L5  ATM Connected

00:00:00:53 L5  ATM layer is up, cell delineation achieved

00:00:00:53 L1  ADSL connected

00:00:00:54 L5  PPP1 PPPoE Session is established.

00:00:00:56 L5  PPP CHAP Authentication success

00:00:00:56 L5  PPP1: PPP IP address is 62.203.59.114

00:00:00:56 L5  PPP1: PPP Gateway IP address is 195.186.216.1

00:00:00:56 L5  PPP1: DNS Primary IP address is 195.186.1.108

00:00:00:56 L5  PPP1: DNS Secondary IP address is 195.186.4.109

00:00:00:56 L5  NAT/NAPT Session Start: VC# 0, WAN IP is 62.203.59.114

00:00:00:56 L5  NAPT: sesPVC0 session is up.

00:00:00:57 L5  PPP1 Session is up.

00:00:12:07 L4  TS: "Admin" completed login: Full Read/Write access

00:00:18:10 L5  PPP1 Session is down.

00:00:18:15 L5  PPP1 PPPoE Session is terminated.

00:00:18:20 L5  PPP1 PPPoE Session is established.

00:00:18:22 L5  PPP CHAP Authentication success

00:00:18:22 L5  PPP1: PPP IP address is 81.63.50.150

00:00:18:22 L5  PPP1: PPP Gateway IP address is 81.63.48.1

00:00:18:22 L5  PPP1: DNS Primary IP address is 195.186.1.108

00:00:18:22 L5  PPP1: DNS Secondary IP address is 195.186.4.109

00:00:18:22 L5  NAT/NAPT Session Start: VC# 0, WAN IP is 81.63.50.150

00:00:18:22 L5  NAPT: sesPVC0 session is up.

00:00:18:23 L5  PPP1 Session is up.

00:00:28:17 L4  HTTP: "Admin" host 192.168.1.3 logging out (timing out)

00:00:34:56 L5  PPP1 Session is down.

00:00:34:56 L5  PPP1 PPPoE Session is terminated.

00:00:35:00 L5  PPP1 PPPoE Session is established.

00:00:35:02 L5  PPP CHAP Authentication success

00:00:35:02 L5  PPP1: PPP IP address is 83.77.125.19

00:00:35:02 L5  PPP1: PPP Gateway IP address is 83.77.112.1

00:00:35:02 L5  PPP1: DNS Primary IP address is 195.186.4.108

00:00:35:02 L5  PPP1: DNS Secondary IP address is 195.186.1.109

00:00:35:02 L5  NAT/NAPT Session Start: VC# 0, WAN IP is 83.77.125.19

00:00:35:02 L5  NAPT: sesPVC0 session is up.

00:00:35:03 L5  PPP1 Session is up.

THU AUG 12 13:37:21 2004 L2  Received time from Time Server 129.132.2.21

THU AUG 12 13:58:25 2004 L4  TS: "Admin" completed login: Full Read/Write access

Daprès mon provider (bluewin) je n'ai pas de firewall activé, je vais essayer de configurer ma connection avec adsl-setup   :Confused: 

----------

## robinhood

http://www.netopia.com/equipment/pdf/spec/3300_fr.pdf

Je cite :

Tout le monde peut s'y connecter.

Ils s'installent tout seuls.

wahou.

plus serieusement, c'est un routeur. regarde sa doc, il faut sans doute le configurer.

----------

## lospericos_99

je suis en train de m'y mettre mais c'est pas easy surtout que j'ai jamais touché à ça?

Et que penses-tu de adsl-setup ? dois-je le faire!!!

merci pour le lien je vais voir maintenant   :Wink: 

----------

## robinhood

pour adsl-setup, si tu ne l'utilise pas, c'est inutile. simplement dans le cas ou tu autorise le filtrage dans ton kernel, pppd a la possibilité d'utiliser ces fonction de filtrage qui aurait pu expliquer tes problèmes. mais logiquement, leur activation aurai été detecté par iptables, ce qui n'est pas le cas. tes port ne sont ni filtrés par ta machine ni par ton provider, donc ça vient de ton modem/routeur.

il y a des faq en anglais dans lesquelles tu devrai trouver ton bonheur:

http://www.netopia.com/en-us/support/technotes/hardware/r_series/index.html#3300infoLast edited by robinhood on Thu Aug 12, 2004 4:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sireyessire

ça marche chez moi   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

un extrait:

Les travaux

 *Quote:*   

> La Galerie comme chaque années ferme ses portes
> 
> aux mois de juillet-août afin de rafraîchir le bâtiment et de faire un peu de nettoyage.
> 
> Cette année les gros travaux consistent à réorganiser le grenier, pavé la terrasse, refaire
> ...

 

----------

## lospericos_99

Voilà je crois que j'ai réussi la config de mon routeur, qui par défault alloue le port 80 directement sur le serveur du routeur, j'ai changé le port par 8080 et ça m'a l'air de fonctionner   :Very Happy: 

J'ai juste besoin de savoir si ça marche de l'extérieur, un petit click sur mon site pour me dire si enfin vous voyez quelque chose???

http://lagalerie.dyndns.org/

Je croise les doigts...

----------

## robinhood

nickel.

----------

## lospericos_99

Arg ces longues minutes avant ta réponse mon paru être des heures... Merci à tous et surtout à toi robinhood.

Gentoo forum c'est du condensé de têtes pensantes.

voilà je modifie mon thread et j'en profite pour mettre soon un petit déscriptif de la manip à faire pour tous les usagers d'un netopia caiman 3341 qui veulent se monter un serveur apache.

Quel soulagement   :Laughing: 

----------

## robinhood

On allait quand même pas te laisser installer Microsoft Windows Server 2003...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *robinhood wrote:*   

> On allait quand même pas te laisser installer Microsoft Windows Server 2003... 

 

AH non alors et puis quoi encore! pourquoi pas windows98+ PWS pendant qu'on y est   :Wink: 

bon arrêtons là les plaisanteries on va encore penser qu'on est des intégristes.  :Razz: 

EDIT: PWS= Personnal Web Server c'est le truc pré IIS dans win98

----------

## lospericos_99

JAMAIS   :Wink:  j'ai pas envie de griller ma machine  :Wink: 

----------

